# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  QUINUA PROPUESTA TECNICA (by Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

Existen maneras para reducir el uso de plaguicidas y también para reducir el uso de fertilizante sintético sobre todo el nitrogenado, en resumen lo que encontrarán en el archivo adjunto son sugerencias para : 
* Reducir el uso de fertilizante nitrógendo.
* Reducir el uso de plaguicidas.
* Incrementar el peso de los granos.
* Incrementar la fertilidad y fitosanidad de los suelos para depender menos de los fertilizantes y agrotóxicos.
* Sugerencias de productos químicos de menor impacto ambiental en caso ataques severos de plagas. 
Espero les sea de utilidad. 
Pd.: no he podido subir el archivo si gustan pueden solicitarlo a biofertil@live.com  o  kscastaneda@hotmail.comTemas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MOLOCOTON - DURAZNO (by Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## medepo

Hola Carlos haber si me envias el paquete tecnologico de Quinua saludos Miguel Deza

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí el archivo.

----------


## dakarlo

Estimado Ing. Castañeda, donde puedo conseguir el costo de estos productos. Estoy con intencion de siembra, pero por los problemas sucitados con los LMR preferi esperar, estoy planteando algo organico y espero me pueda ayudar con los precios para implementarlos en los costos. Soy de la ciudad de Ica. Saludos y Gracias

----------

